# Greenwich... with there be...



## Queenbee (12 July 2012)

Trade stands there to vacuum up my money or is it considered a security risk?  I cant see anything that says there will be trade stands from the horse companies, but just wanted to check


----------



## millimoo (12 July 2012)

No I don't think so... Just food outlets who have paid for the pleasure.
McDonalds have even banned any other food provider from selling chips!!!! Unless with a fish ?


----------



## teapot (12 July 2012)

I highly doubt it - the Olympics arn't like any other normal event. Plus there's a small issue of space...


----------



## Queenbee (12 July 2012)

yeah, I thought that would be the case, suppose it will make my bank manager happier


----------



## CalllyH (12 July 2012)

Oh  we really thought there would be!


----------



## Custard Cream (12 July 2012)

There will be the official merchandise outlets but that's it.


----------



## CalllyH (13 July 2012)

I thought there would be a big ariat etc stands there.


----------



## abbijay (13 July 2012)

Sorry to disappoint but it's food outlets and official merchandise only. 
http://www.london2012.com/mm/Document/Documents/Venue/01/24/12/57/KDVENUEGRPEquestrian(exclCrosscountry)_Neutral.pdf
http://www.london2012.com/mm/Document/Documents/Venue/01/24/12/55/KDVENUEGRPcrosscountry_Neutral.pdf
As someone else said this isn't like any normal event, there's no pony club games or displays and only 1 competition arena at a time.


----------



## KingfisherBlue (13 July 2012)

abbijay said:



			As someone else said this isn't like any normal event.....
		
Click to expand...

Luckily, I was already aware of the lack of the usual avenues of retail therapy, so I've had time to get used to the idea! 

I'm interested in the 2012 merch. anyway, as I collect some of the pins and there are going to be some 'venue specific' ones on the day.

For me, the oddest thing about the event not being 'normal', i.e. like Badders or Burghley, is that there won't be any dogs there, apart from service dogs. The up side of course is that there'll be no embarrassing moments for dog owners....

....as in "That Dalmatian chasing the horse is absolutely NOTHING to do with me"


----------



## BigRed (13 July 2012)

You can bet there will people who try to take their dogs along...


----------



## CalllyH (13 July 2012)

Me for one is looking forward to there not being dogs there! When I see them being dragged round trade stands at burghley looking sad and getting hit by people's handbags etc I always feel sorry for them


----------

